# CRR of NJ 2-8-0 Camelback



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

CRR of NJ 2-8-0 camelback

It is 65 degrees out here in Jersey and we are getting a Nor’easter tomorrow so I figured I get some pictures of what I am working on while I can.

I needed an engine for my Morning Express train and I am fond of camelbacks.

Battery powered - 16 NiMH AA cells - with an Revolution (plastic button) control and a Revolution steam sound receiver all tucked away in the back half of the tender.

Alan -thegalline.com


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan;

As a former resident of Reading RR country, she's beautiful to my eyes. By the time I was born, "Long Johns" such as the G3sa and the T1 had taken over. I only ever saw the T1s in steam, but have many fond memories of the Iron Horse Rambles. Great work!

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That's a neat model, as an unusual one it looks interesting.

CNRRNJ was directly across the river from Manhattan, and point of entry to the US at Ellis Island. Their large yard there is what is now Liberty Park.

This picture of the station was taken in the rain this past October. It once housed 20 tracks.

CRRNJ-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr

Liberty Park-2 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr

Ellis Island-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

That is a fine looking engine, I would like to model the B&O one I have in a history book

Jerry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice looking model.
That would make an interesting coal fired loco.
Big wide firebox with nothing to get in the way when shovelling in the coal, sorry that's anthracite.
Mind you, it might be hard to fit a sight glass in the cab!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

OK, Alan. How much is this going to cost me. LOL. and what are you using for a drivetrain. What about the PRR caboose is it still in the works. Jack


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your positive comments. Here is an overview of the project.

The drive train was cobbled together from Aristocraft parts. Because of the position of the drive wheels to the firebox I placed the motor on top of the gear box and ran a chain down to the drive line. You can hear it when the sound system is set at low volume. Originally I used a steel chain but it was very noisy, switched it out for a plastic one. here is a video: 







I geared down the drive because I am more interested in tractive force rather than speed. I intend to pull a long heavy train. There is a few pounds of lead in the pipe just in front of the motor. The engine currently weights in at 7.5 pounds. Don’t know if it will be enough to pull what I intend to hook to it. 

The cab, firebox, steam chest, cylinders, tender and tender trucks are laser cut styrene. The boiler is pvc pipe. The details are from numerous sources. The pilot, pilot beam, main drive rod, smoke stack are 3D prints from Shapeways. 

I am not planning on offering a kit in that drives are impossible to come by. I will assist anyone that would like to build one though. 

Jack, which caboose are you referring to?

Alan - thegalline.com


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Alan,

Amazing piece of work on that model! Some things that may help though. Looking at your speaker may want to try and go with a bit of a larger driver as may help drown out the chain noise some. Also it will help to get the speaker directly off the plastic as I just had that cause all sorts of distortion with my steam engine recently. My buddy has this like weather proofing sealing caulk that is like a thick clay like string that I use around the base of the speaker that helps to isolate the speaker and ensure the sound is directed out the opening in the bottom. As for your drive system I am concerned with the plastic chain you mentioned and that you want to pull a heavy train. Normally the motor is angled down with the drive shaft going into the gear box. Is there not enough room to do that or did you not have ability to make an adapter to do that? I am just wondering about trying to do away with the chain since mental is loud and concerned about durability of the plastic chain.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Joe

Thanks for the concern. I also do not know how well the plastic chain will hold up. It is a pretty tough chain and of course if it fails I will reinstall the metal chain. Why I went with the chain drive to begin with, I had the parts on hand and it was a simple conversion.

The sound system in the video is set at its lowest volume. With full volume you cannot hear the chain. At least in slow speed in that I don’t have much track to run it on. The full extent of my layout is visible in the video. 

My speaker is on standoffs from the tender deck and sounds good. I didn’t go with a larger speaker because what you don’t see is that the coal hopper is scale and extends its full depth. Needed a low profile.

Alan


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan what you have is a one of a kind engine & tender. Looks & sounds great . Pete


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Excellent model makes me wish I was modeling in standard gauge, no camel Backs on 3 foot gauge track. I live in Jersey also and the weather is absolutely crazy 65 on Wednseday then 30 degrees and almost a foot of snow on Thursday and 18 degrees at night. What town do you live in, I'm in Tinton Falls


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Alan, the N5C. Jack


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Jaug - I am in Pitman. Your tank engine is superb.


Jack - N5c, not anytime soon. I do have an Aristo brass that I might trade.


Alan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

On their new C-16 Aristo used a belt drive, that might be an alternative... the belt and cogs exist.

Great build!

John


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh no, are you asking for one of the new Pacific drives that are on the shelf waiting for a camel back


----------

